# how good is this vise



## nukegumbo (Feb 7, 2013)

got this vise at a garage sale and cannot find any info on the net, paid $25 for it. maybe someone has seen this one before. I know it is at least 30 years old


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

How much does the moving jaw wobble? That might tell you how much the faces of the threads are worn. I would slop some 10W40 Pennzoil on the threads and try again.

I tell you = a good, old, bash-worthy vise, for bash-worthy projects, is a thing of beauty regardless of the cosmetics.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of advise/information do you need on a vise like that? I have used a similar vise for 30 years and my father had it for 50 years before that and never had any information. That is about as simple machine as you could get.

Clean it up, paint it and it should last another 50 to 100 years.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those old machinists vises can be handy. About 30 years ago I got this Superior 44 at a flea market for $10. This was before any cleaning. Just a tip...if you come across a find like this at a flea market when you first get there and buy it before anyone else does, you have to carry it around (unless of course you make a trip to the car), DAMHIKT.
.

























.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd say you got a real deal. Champion vises were made by Western Tool & Manufacturing in Springfield, OH. That vise is a real piece of American history, as well as being a damn fine vise!


----------

